# First Rabbit Show



## RaveMoon (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I'll be heading to my first rabbit show on September 17th, and I am truly excited. However, I have a few questions that I can't seem to find the answers via any sort of search engine, though I've definitely tried!

I just recently got my first trio of rabbits. I decided on Tans, and after getting my 3 I am certain that it was the perfect choice for me, they are so gorgeous! 

Now, my first question is regarding the show itself. It says that it is a "Double Show", with an A show at 8:30, and a B show at 10:30. What does this mean? They're both open (which is the class I'd be in, since i'm 25.) Unfortunately, I'm just starting showing rabbits at this age and I never had the opportunity to learn these things through a 4-h program. Does this mean that there are two shows one right after the other, and I'm allowed to enter my rabbit in both shows? If so, what is the purpose/reasoning for that? I'm very curious. 

Second, what sort of advice would you give to someone who is showing for the first time? I plan on taking my does/buck just as a "practice" run. They're all in very good condition (that my untrained eye can tell) and the buck has 3 legs, and one of my does has 1 leg already. I really have no delusions of winning BIS, or even placing higher than last place, this is 100% a learning experience. However, I'd like to treat it as though it were a real show, and I just really don't want to do anything wrong, or make any BIG mistakes!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 8, 2011)

from New Jersey.

Good Luck at your first Show.  Can't help with how it's run because Sept 17th will be my first show.  Not doing any dry run with my pet rabbits, but am interested in learning how it runs, talk to other breeders, and see LOTS of rabbits.  

Hoping someone can help you regarding the questions of times of showing.


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello!

Welcome to the rabbit showing world!!!  Sounds like you have nice starter stock and a great attitude.  I'm sure it will go well for you.

Yes, a double show means two shows right after another.  You don't have to enter both, but you can.  The two shows are run by two separate groups of people -- sometimes two different clubs, sometimes two different teams in the same club-- so you will have to enter at two different tables.  Entries for the morning show close at 8:30 and for the afternoon show at 10:30.  Double shows are popular because you get a better bang for your time and gas money than just a single show.  

Do you have a running table at home for your tans?  I assume you do, but practicing with them at home is important.  Other than that, just make sure your rabbits stay clean and in good condition, and get ready for a good time!  If you have questions regarding the process of entering or showing order, we can point you to some good resources.


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for the information on the double show! I have really been going crazy trying to find out what exactly that meant, since many of the shows that I am interested in attending are double shows. You're right, it does make it more worthwhile to have two shows in one day, I never thought of it that way 

For the running table, I'm sectioning off a long table that I use for supplies/to groom them, and allowing them to run on the forward foot or so of it. They seem very eager to run around and explore, which is very good because Tans (as you know) are supposed to move around while being judged. 

One more question that I just thought of last night. Remark cards. Is this something that I'm supposed to bring? If so, where do I get them? I've been looking at lists of what to bring to your first show, and most of them mention these cards. I think I can get them at the ARBA website, but I highly doubt that I'd be able to order them and get them here in time for the show. Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

I feel a bit overwhelmed with all the new information, but I'm letting myself be a sponge and absorb as much information as I can. I am really looking forward to letting the judges critique my buns, because at this point....I have no idea where they stand.


----------



## currycomb (Sep 9, 2011)

the rabbits must have readable tatoos in the ear. carriers with bottoms to keep your rabbits in until placed on show table. do not use anything but water on their coats. brushing or rubbing with a towel to pick up loose hair. listen for your breed and sex to be brought to table. be sure you put the right rabbit with the right tatoo on the table. be sure your buck is a buck and your does are does.(sounds simple, but it happens all the time) then just sit back and absorb like a sponge!!


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2011)

Yep, all 3 of mine have legible tattoos in their left ear, and my husband and I actually made a quite nice travel cage for the buns, complete with wire on the bottom so that they won't get any stains on their fur. I've been grooming them each day just by spraying them with a bit of water, then working my hands through their fur (very rarely tail to head, since I don't want to harm the fur) removing any dead hairs. Should I also use a soft brush on the day of the show? I hear that brushes aren't usually good for them, but on the day of the show I'd like to have them feel/look extra shiny!

Another question! When they call "black does", am I allowed to enter two black senior does at the same time? Mine have JUST both gone over the 6 month mark, and I'd really like to see how they both do. Is it allowed to show them both in the same category, or can you only have one up on the judging table at a time?


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Sep 9, 2011)

Tans have a flyback coat so they should not need a brush at all unless they are molting.

Yes, you can enter as many in the same class as you want.  Your does would be "black senior does."

The judging order for tans is Lilac, Blue, Chocolate, and then Black last.  Blacks are shown last because they have richer color than the dilutes, and I guess they think the dilutes won't look as hot after the judges have seen the dense colors.  Within each color, the judging order for classes is senior buck, senior doe, junior buck, and junior doe.

At the show, you will want to fill out one entry form per show, and one comment card per rabbit per show, and turn them in with your entry fee.


----------



## Buford (Sep 9, 2011)

Good luck, I'm new as well and also showing 3 rabbits for the first time on September 17th..the irony  I aquired 3 mini rexs two does and a buck and am bascily doing the same thing you are taking them and seeing what happens. My only problem is one of the rabbits (they are all juniors) is at 3 12 ounces last time I weighed her and if she gains anymore weight she will have to compete as a senior, she may be on a diet this week..lol

BTW off topic to anyone else

I tried posting a picture of my setup (rabbitry) earlier but apparently I can't post pictures until I have been around for awhile..hope that isn't to long because I want some input


----------



## manybirds (Sep 9, 2011)

RaveMoon said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'll be heading to my first rabbit show on September 17th, and I am truly excited. However, I have a few questions that I can't seem to find the answers via any sort of search engine, though I've definitely tried!
> 
> ...


yes there are two shows rite in a row and you can enter your rabbits in both.

for advice? if considering buying a rabbit for a beginer when possible get a judge too come look at it. try to buy rabbits from different lines and breed to get your own line started. don't be scared to ask questions. every judge is different. stick with one or two of the simple colors to start with (black and chocolate are good in most breeds). never buy a non pedigreed rabbit. any more questions i'm happy too answer.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 9, 2011)

RaveMoon said:
			
		

> Second, what sort of advice would you give to someone who is showing for the first time? I plan on taking my does/buck just as a "practice" run. They're all in very good condition (that my untrained eye can tell) and the buck has 3 legs, and one of my does has 1 leg already. I really have no delusions of winning BIS, or even placing higher than last place, this is 100% a learning experience. However, I'd like to treat it as though it were a real show, and I just really don't want to do anything wrong, or make any BIG mistakes!


One thing that you should know is that these things take a long time. My first show was a relatively small one. Show A was supposed to start at 8:00, and B at 10:30. Actually, show A started at 9:30 and finished at around 12. Show B started at 11 and ended at 3:30.


----------



## lastfling (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats on the Tan trio.  I have yet to show, but acquired a trio of Tan's with the intent to establish my own herd and to show.  I bred  both doe's but only one took  -- and here are the results - 3 weeks old as of 9/9..  I've never shown before either, so will just wing it when I do start.  What I'm finding though is that Tan's are few and far between in this area of the country and not all show's are sanctioning the breed.  While I understand you can show without a sanction, I don't think you can garner points and/or legs if numbers shown in the breed are low.  Of course I may be wrong, and would appreciate any clarification anybody can provide.  First attempt at posting pictures so bear with me!


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 11, 2011)

lastfling said:
			
		

> Congrats on the Tan trio.  I have yet to show, but acquired a trio of Tan's with the intent to establish my own herd and to show.  I bred  both doe's but only one took  -- and here are the results - 3 weeks old as of 9/9..  I've never shown before either, so will just wing it when I do start.  What I'm finding though is that Tan's are few and far between in this area of the country and not all show's are sanctioning the breed.  While I understand you can show without a sanction, I don't think you can garner points and/or legs if numbers shown in the breed are low.  Of course I may be wrong, and would appreciate any clarification anybody can provide.  First attempt at posting pictures so bear with me!
> 
> http://i701.photobucket.com/albums/ww11/NCgeezer/tanbabies1-1.jpg
> http://i701.photobucket.com/albums/ww11/NCgeezer/tanbabies2.jpg


I am in LOVE with those little ones!!  

You are right, it seems like they are a fairly rare breed! It took me quite awhile to actually find some Tan breeders in my area (I live in Michigan) and then, to find ones that actually had stock available. The show that I am going to doesn't have Tans sanctioned BUT as I was talking with the breeder that I got these from, he mentioned that since I was going, he and another Tan breeder would go because that would make up the 3 breeder 5 rabbit criteria. 

So naturally, now when my bunnies win BOB, then go on to win BIS (hehe, funny huh?) they'll be able to get legs.


----------



## lastfling (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm glad you were able to find some other tan breeders to work with you at the shows!  I had to drive about 6 hours one way to pick up the trio I purchased, and that was after the rabbits had made the journey from New York to the pick up location.  The things we do to satisfy our passions!  Good luck on the future shows.  Can't wait for that BOB, BIS, etc.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 12, 2011)

lastfling said:
			
		

> Congrats on the Tan trio.  I have yet to show, but acquired a trio of Tan's with the intent to establish my own herd and to show.  I bred  both doe's but only one took  -- and here are the results - 3 weeks old as of 9/9..  I've never shown before either, so will just wing it when I do start.  What I'm finding though is that Tan's are few and far between in this area of the country and not all show's are sanctioning the breed.  While I understand you can show without a sanction, I don't think you can garner points and/or legs if numbers shown in the breed are low.  Of course I may be wrong, and would appreciate any clarification anybody can provide.  First attempt at posting pictures so bear with me!
> 
> http://i701.photobucket.com/albums/ww11/NCgeezer/tanbabies1-1.jpg
> http://i701.photobucket.com/albums/ww11/NCgeezer/tanbabies2.jpg


All I can say is WOW!  Absolutely amazing coloring!  Beautiful Kits!  Congratulations


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Sep 12, 2011)

I LOVE tan babies!  So cute!  I love it when they sit with their front feet tucked under them like the black baby in the second pic.  They remind me of roosting chickens.


Ravemoon -- I'm in Michigan, too.  Let us know how your show goes!!


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Sep 13, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> RaveMoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x 100000000000000000000000000 

A show we went to this weekend was a triple (for us, there was a satin and mini rex specialty) that was supposed to start at 9 am, but that's around what time the specialty shows started (supposed to start at 8). There was also a lot of people and no speaker systerm/mic or anything, so you had to listen suuuuuuper carefully to what breed was at what table and what variety they were on. 
Also. Take chairs! Most shows let you have them and you'll be there for awhile. Make sure you have whatever you use for grooming (if anything), etc. It sounds like you'll be ready for it.  Oh, and make sure you know all your rabbits info so filling out remark cards/forms is easy and you don't have to go back and change a buck to a doe or change an ear number. We have a little notebook we take with age, color, ear #, etc so its easy to keep track of. 
Shows are a ton of fun, even though they take forever. Great opportunity to meet and talk to new people, pick up some snazzy new rabbit supplies, and maybe even a new rabbit. 
Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------

